# Lining Waterlines: Contacts Lens Wearers



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm sure several of you girls have contacts and line your waterlines. I've done it before with regular eyeliner pencil and once or twice with waterproof pencil, but I always get this gunky, string black stuff in my eyes, especially in the corners. Maybe it was because I used cheap drugstore brands... (WnW). Although, styli-style wasn't exactly cheap, but it sort of did it as well... This is where I need you gal's help!

I have some questions about this!

1. I want to know, is it safe for contact lens wearers to line their waterlines?

2. If it is, what should you use? Regular pencil, or waterproof?

3. Are there any liquid liners safe for lining waterlines of contact lens wearers? (Besides mac fluidline)

4. Please just give me some recommendations that are good for (contact lens wearers) lining the waterline

Thanks!


----------



## korina981 (Sep 17, 2007)

i wear contacts and line my waterline. i use Revlon Colorstay eyeliner (in the retractable pencil form) and it's great. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wear contacts and line my waterline. i use Revlon Colorstay eyeliner (in the retractable pencil form) and it's great. No problems whatsoever. Really? You don't get any of the gunk or black stringies in your eyes? I'll have to look into Revlon's eyeliners. Thanks.
Anymore??


----------



## Maysie (Sep 17, 2007)

I use revlon colorstay too and love it


----------



## KristinB (Sep 17, 2007)

I use fluidline, technakohls, powerpoints, and kohl power on my waterline with my contacts and have never had a problem. Out of these only the technakohls and kohl power are recommended for the waterline.


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristinB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use fluidline, technakohls, powerpoints, and kohl power on my waterline with my contacts and have never had a problem. Out of these only the technakohls and kohl power are recommended for the waterline. Where can I get technakhols and kohl power? Or is it powder?


----------



## KristinB (Sep 17, 2007)

They are all by MAC and those two are pencils.


----------



## Trisha. (Sep 17, 2007)

I use the L'oreal cream eyeliner because my eyes water terribly &amp; it takes the pencil liners right off. I tend to poke myself in the eye &amp; get it on my contact, so I usually have to take it out to clean it, but I haven't noticed it actually ruining my contact.


----------



## krazykid90 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wouldn't use MACs fluidline. One time I was lining my top lid and my hand slipped and I poked it in my eye. Right away I went to the bathroom, took out my contact and started to flush my eye. It took forever for the black stuff to get off of my eyeball, it just sat there. I couldn't even wash it off of my contact all the way, it just smeared and stayed on it. Maybe I just had a bad batch of fluidline (it was a freshly opened container), but it sure scared me enough that I would never think of putting it on my waterline.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldn't use MACs fluidline. One time I was lining my top lid and my hand slipped and I poked it in my eye. Right away I went to the bathroom, took out my contact and started to flush my eye. It took forever for the black stuff to get off of my eyeball, it just sat there. I couldn't even wash it off of my contact all the way, it just smeared and stayed on it. Maybe I just had a bad batch of fluidline (it was a freshly opened container), but it sure scared me enough that I would never think of putting it on my waterline. That happened to me too. It just sat on my contact lens while it was in my eye. Needless to stay i've stopped using it since. I don't line my waterline because 1) it makes eyes look smaller 2) i've heard it can damage the film on your eye. Not sure if this is true or not, i choose not to do it anyway...




OH......MAC Fluidline has NOT yet been approved for the waterline, i got told this from a MAC SA


----------



## korina981 (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? You don't get any of the gunk or black stringies in your eyes? I'll have to look into Revlon's eyeliners. Thanks.
Anymore??





nope, no gunk. I used to use Urban Decay's 24/7 and Clinique creamshaper and those both used to leave the gunk and stringies. I used to use MAC too but like i said i prefer retractable pencils plus the MAC doesn't have the staying power it claims. But Revlon Corlorstay is perfect.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 17, 2007)

When i use fluidline it somes sticks to my contacts and makes me blink a lot. Using eye kohls doesnt do anyhting. If im tighlining the upper waterline, then i make sure to take off my contacts because then it really hurts!


----------



## Monica_r (Sep 17, 2007)

when i got my contacts, they told me at the store 'no eyeliner on waterline when wearing contacts! your eyes dry out and get irrtated' and every time i have tried it anyway, that was exactly what happened. so no, i dont do it.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

I use fluidline + black eyeshadow. No problems here


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks gals! I think I'm gonna go get Revlon Colorstay because its the only one I can afford! LOL

BTW, have any contact lens wearer's tried Revlon's new liner on their waterlines?

This: Revlon - Luxurious ColorÃ¢â€žÂ¢ Eyeliner


----------



## YoursEvermore (Sep 18, 2007)

I use Clinique's cream liner in the little jar -- love 'em. And I also love L'Oreal's Perfect Point self-sharpening pencil (or whatever it's called.) No stringies for me.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 18, 2007)

I have used Revlon Colorstay and it was fine. I do use fluidline on my inner rim and it gets stuck on my lenses sometimes.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

I use L'oreal pencil liners and it's great with my lenses!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2007)

i have given up. seriously, even with a pencil, as soon as i have finished applying it, my eyes get watery and red



. sucks. that said, i've never tried with fluidline, maybe i'd have better results with it.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 18, 2007)

I use Chanel (waterproof) to line my eyes. I don't have any problems with it (maybe you should warm up the eye pencil before you apply it directly to your eye by rubbing the pencil on the back of your hand) I also apply Carbon e/s with angle brush to the waterline on top of the pencil...but I make sure I take my time because I hate black floaters in my eyes.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Monica_r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when i got my contacts, they told me at the store 'no eyeliner on waterline when wearing contacts! your eyes dry out and get irrtated' and every time i have tried it anyway, that was exactly what happened. so no, i dont do it.




I never realized it, but it's true... Wow... thanks for pointing that out to me...

It seems like Revlon Color stay is the best bet. I'm gonna try it too.


----------

